# Atp Watch Moeris Help Wanted



## flak (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello I am new to the forum, and would like to ask the following question: I found an ATP watch which holds a broadarrow and the following numbers: 11244 and then 2585404, what does these numbers mean?, and would it be able to trace the soldier to whom it belonged too?, also could these be purchased by any ranks in the period 1940-1945, or only officers?

Thanks in advance Phil


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi...

ATP's could not be privately purchased, and they were pretty low quality pieces purchased en masse for the army rather than specially designed for military purposes.

I would imagine most self respecting officers got themselves something more robust & reliable.

The 25xxxxx number is the case number. Moeris in that range were non-shock protected. Serials after 28xxxxx had shock protection.

I'm not so sure about the other number...(serial number maybe?) , or whether it would enable you to trace the owner. I know the German army noted watch serial numbers on soldiers' paybooks but i dunno if similar applied to the British army. I'll dig my Grandad's paybook out when i get home.

oh...and welcome to :rltb:


----------



## flak (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for that info, first I was thinking that 11244 would be the army number of the soldier it belonged to, but it could also be indeed the serial number, hope you find something or some else can tell more aobut this number


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Sorry - i've had the house apart and can't find that paybook for the life of me.

It will be somewhere very safe i'm sure.....

I'd consider it highly unlikely that they'd stamp a soldier's service number on the watch issued to him. I expect records were kept of serial numbers and who they were issued to, but whether those records have survived the intervening 70 odd years i have no idea.

Best of luck with your search. If you do find any details let us know


----------

